# Decaf green beans



## bjgodefr (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello

I'm looking for a UK based (or within the EU) online shop where I can buy quality green decaf beans.

Does somebody have advice on this?

Thanks!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

What sort of quantities are you looking for as may affect where suggest you buy from?

John


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If it is for home use quantities I can recommend Rave's Mexico Finca Nuevo Linda decaf.

You will find quite a few of the popular bean retailers stock them nowadays. Check out some of those advertising on here


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mildred - I didn't get on with the rave finca decaf, slight ash aftertaste though I enjoyed the flavours. Anything like that for you?


----------



## bjgodefr (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

It'll be for home use.

Favorite green decaf beans are also welcome


----------



## bjgodefr (Jan 22, 2014)

I see Rave only sells the one green decaf.

Same case for Bella Barista. Any other suggestions?

Does anybody have experience with the decaf Guatemala from Bella Barista?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Not green though roasted the Bella Guatemala is what I mostly drink - I love it, great depth and body, dark flavours - amazing for a decaf. My fav of all


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Not green though roasted the Bella Guatemala is what I mostly drink - I love it, great depth and body, dark flavours - amazing for a decaf. My fav of all


Sounds good, gonna give it a go. Thanks.


----------

